# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Չեռնոբիլյան  աղետից  անցել  է  24  տարի

## yerevanci

1986 թվականի ապրիլի 26-ին Չեռնոբիլի ատոմակայանի 4-րդ էներգաբլոկում տեղի ունեցած պայթյունների արդյունքում մթնոլորտ էր արտանետվել 190 տոննա ռադիոակտիվ նյութեր, ռադիոակտիվ վառելիքի 140 տոննայից 8-ը հայտվել էր օդում: Մարդիկ Չեռնոբիլում ենթարկվեցին 90 անգամ ավելի ուժեղ ճառագայթման, քան Հիրոսիմայում: Աղետի հետեւանքով ռադիոակտիվ աղտոտման էին ենթարկվել 2300 բնակավայրեր՝ շուրջ 50 հազար քառակուսի կիլոմետր արածքում: Ուկրաինայում Չեռնոբիլի աղետից տուժածների թիվը հասնում է 3 միլիոնի, որոնցից 1 միլիոնը երեխաներ են:Չեռնոբիլյան աղետի փրկարարական աշխատանքներին մասնակցել են Հայաստանի ավելի քան 3 հազար փրկարարներ:

----------


## yerevanci

24 տարի է անցել, սակայն բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր իրենց կամավոր օժանդակությունն են ցուցաբերել Չեռնոբիլյան աղետի ժամանակ` դեռ կրում են ճառագայթման հետևանքով ստացած առողջական խնդիրների հետևանքները:

24 տարի առաջ այս օրը Ուկրաինայում Չեռնոբիլի ատոմային էլեկտրակայանում տեղի ունեցած 2 պայթյունների հետևանքով առաջացած ռադիոակտիվ ամպը տարածվեց Եվրոպայի տարածաշրջանում` ընդգրկելով հատկապես Ուկրաինայի, Ռուսաստանի և Բելառուսի Սովետկան Հանրապետույթունները:

Պաշտոնական տվյալների համաձայն` այդ օրը ավելի քան 30 մարդ մահացել է տեղում` սուր ճառագայթային համախտանիշից, իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ` տուժել է շուրջ 5 միլիոն մարդ: Վթարի հետևանքների վերացման աշխատանքներին Չեռնոբիլյան աղետի օրերին մասնակցել է ավելի քան 3000 մարդ Հայաստանից և 220 հազար մարդ Խորհրդային Միության մյուս պետություններից:

Չեռնոբիլյան վթարի զոհերի հիշատակը հարգելու համար, Ինտերֆաքսի տեղեկացմամբ, այսօր սգո հանրահավաք է անցկացվելու Ռուսաստանի Միտինսկի գերեզմանատանը: Նախատեսվում է, որ հարգանքի տուրք կմատուցեն նաև Ռուսաստանի Արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարության ղեկավարները, «Չեռնոբիլ» միության նախագահ Վյաչեսլավ Գրիշինը, ինչպես նաև Ռուսաստանում Բելառուսի և Ուկրաինայի դեսպանատների ներկայացուցիչները:

*Aysor.am*

----------


## Adriano

Իրոք որ շատ ծանր աղետ էր, որի ազդեցությունը զգացվում է դեռ մինչև օրս: Ընդհանրապես նման կայանների անվտանգության ապահովման լրիվ նոր կոնցեպցիա պիտի մշակվի, ըստ որի վերջիններիս անվտանգության ապահաովումը պետք է իրականացվի միջազգային մոնիտորինգով: Իսկ այս թեմային է անդրադարձել նաև Ադրիանո Չելենտանոն իր այս երգով, լսեք խնդրեմ.

----------

tikopx (26.04.2010)

----------


## BOBO

Չեն կարում էտ ատոմակայանները գետնի տակ սարքեն? :Think:

----------


## tikopx

Բայց ինչ կինո կհանեն չէ ամերիկացիք ետեղ`իհարկե ուժս:Ամայի տարածքա սաղ նույն ձև թողած,իսկական դրա տեղնա:
բայց եթե լուրջ ապա դա ահավոր վթար էր`համաշխարհային մաշտաբով:

----------


## yerevanci

Որ  կինո  նկարելու  լինեն,  հիմա  ընենց   էֆեկտներ  կա,  որ  Չեռնոբիլից  էլ  ավելի  վախենալու  տեսարաններ  կսարքեն

----------

